# NIK Silver EFEX and Color EFEX in Lightroom 3



## camerashy (Sep 16, 2010)

Could someone please explain how to add Silver EFex and Colour Efex as plug ins to my Lightroom 3......or is this not possible since my Lightroom is 64bit and I think NIK is 32bit??
Thanks
Dave


----------



## hsbn (Sep 16, 2010)

You can re-install the plug-in and it should take care of it automatically unless you don't have the LR version of the plug-in which you can download for free of Nik website. Otherwise, you can add it manually under Preferences -&gt;External Editing.
SilverEx 64-bit is being beta-tested right now, it should be released really soon as a free update.


----------



## camerashy (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks hsbn - I have set one of my External Editors to CS5 are you saying that my other one should be set to Silver Efex and if so what about Colour Efex sorry I'm new to Lightroom and just wanted them to show in Lightroom as they do in CS5 under filters etc.
thanks
Dave


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm using 32bit Nik plugins with Lightroom 3 64bit without any issues. It is not a requirement for them to be 64bit to actually work.


----------

